# MY15 Daytona Grey S-Line



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

SWEET like the color enjoy.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

:thumbup:

That steering wheel, and those sports seats....:heart:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I just noticed that wheel is perforated. The S3s I've seen so far (all European spec, admittedly) have no perforation. I much prefer what I'm seeing here and hope the S3 wheel is the same.

Same for the shift knob... hadn't seen it perforated before. Yes, please.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> I just noticed that wheel is perforated. The S3s I've seen so far (all European spec, admittedly) have no perforation. I much prefer what I'm seeing here and hope the S3 wheel is the same.
> 
> Same for the shift knob... hadn't seen it perforated before. Yes, please.


Yea, the perforated wheel is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo comfortable. When I first touched it in my test drive I was :what: :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats on your car! Looks similar to mine other than the isn't an S-line.  I love my car but still feel like I should have waited just a bit longer. :banghead:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

phobic99 said:


> Congrats on your car! Looks similar to mine other than the isn't an S-line.  I love my car but still feel like I should have waited just a bit longer. :banghead:


Thanks, but this isn't mine (although what I ordered is pretty much the same). If I had to go with the top trim to get S-line, I wouldn't have done it. In Canada, we can get S-line in the mid trim as a $1500 dollar option, which gives the S-line kits, the perforated FBSW, sport seats, aluminium trim interior, and black headliner. It is pretty much a no brainer if one's to go with the mid trim.


----------

